# Bad Uber Driver



## Bill Larsen (Aug 15, 2015)

There was an Uber driver in from of my son at a red light. When the light turned green the driver started to go and then abruptly slammed on the brakes and my son hit him. Didn't damage the Uber car but lots of damage to my son's car. The Uber passenger said at the scene she had no idea why he suddenly hit the brakes. I think the Uber driver is at fault because hitting the brakes for no reason is erratic driving. No police involvement, but they exchanged information. Opinions?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Without more details, dash cams, etc. there's not enough to go off of. Did the driver see something your son missed(cR approaching the red to fast), was your son driving like a dick and got "brake checked", person in the crosswalk etc


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

There are lots of those terrible Uber drivers but from what I know doesn't matter what the case is rear end is your fault


----------



## Bill Larsen (Aug 15, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Without more details, dash cams, etc. there's not enough to go off of. Did the driver see something your son missed(cR approaching the red to fast), was your son driving like a dick and got "brake checked", person in the crosswalk etc


My son got a statement from his passenger saying she "had no idea" why the guy suddenly hit his brakes, but she thought he was trying to change lanes, which is also illegal in the middle of an intersection.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Bill Larsen said:


> My son got a statement from his passenger saying she "had no idea" why the guy suddenly hit his brakes, but she thought he was trying to change lanes, which is also illegal in the middle of an intersection.


Most passengers are oblivious to everything that's not on their phone screen. Just because she didn't see what happened, doesn't mean she was paying attention

And better check your laws as well, lane changes are usually not "illegal" in the intersection, just frowned upon


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bill Larsen said:


> My son got a statement from his passenger saying she "had no idea" why the guy suddenly hit his brakes, but she thought he was trying to change lanes, which is also illegal in the middle of an intersection.


As Mr T suggested, check your vehicle code. I searched online and didn't find any law prohibiting a lane change within an intersection. It is legal in CA (my son is a cop.)
It is pretty hard to beat being blamed for causing a rear end collision, if you are driving the car that strikes the other in the rear end. Mitigating circumstances might come into play if there were no working brake lights on the front car, etc.
But again, hard to prove.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Bill Larsen said:


> There was an Uber driver in from of my son at a red light. When the light turned green the driver started to go and then abruptly slammed on the brakes and my son hit him. Didn't damage the Uber car but lots of damage to my son's car. The Uber passenger said at the scene she had no idea why he suddenly hit the brakes. I think the Uber driver is at fault because hitting the brakes for no reason is erratic driving. No police involvement, but they exchanged information. Opinions?


Bill,
Are you implying this happened because the driver was an Uber driver? If not, then why are you posting this? If so, the real travesty is that you've passed on your stupid genes to the next generation that now runs around with the same stupid assumptions/prejudices.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Bill Larsen said:


> There was an Uber driver in from of my son at a red light. When the light turned green the driver started to go and then abruptly slammed on the brakes and my son hit him. Didn't damage the Uber car but lots of damage to my son's car. The Uber passenger said at the scene she had no idea why he suddenly hit the brakes. I think the Uber driver is at fault because hitting the brakes for no reason is erratic driving. No police involvement, but they exchanged information. Opinions?


Nope wrong! %99 of the time if you rear end another car you're are at fault. Ticket is either 1 Following too closely or 2 Failure to maintain proper distance.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

If your son hit someone from behind then your son was following too close and didn't have enough space and time to properly stop, its his fault. The only time it wouldn't be his fault is if he was abruptly cut off. Its irrelevant why the guy hit his brakes. There could have been something in the road and lets say there was, how would that change the act of your son hitting someone from behind? It wouldn't. His fault.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry to say, but your son is 100% at fault. The passengers statement will not matter much as she might of been looking at her phone.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Not trying to be a dick. But this story just doesn't add up, and seems like a witch hunt.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Sounds like a case of a veteran driver ending the trip of an annoying pax without having to pay lip service.

5 stars!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

Not to sound rude or mean, your son need to quit tailgating!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

In Massachusetts this is called giving a "brake job".
My "friend" (ok it was me) was driving a cab one night, about 25 years ago in downtown Boston. 
BMW next to me dumps a boatload of mcdonalds trash out the window on the street. 
I open my window- "hey pig, clean that up'" I yelled.
"I just f*cked your mother" he replied in a fine Arab American accent.
Ok...
Was raining, Huntington ave was slick with rain and oil.
I sped up at the green light and got in front of him in his lane.
Wait for it, it's coming, not yet, almost there...
SLAM!
I lock up the brakes.
BOOM!
His beemer smashes against the back bumper of my 1986 Caprice Classic cab. 

Totaled.
The beemer, not the cab.

NO middle eastern new money asshole gets away with saying he f*cked my Jewish mother.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^Yup, he got it right. This is an old cab driver/limousine driver trick. It is called "making a lawyer rich". The cab/limousine driver thinks that he is going to get some free money. What he fails to understand is that the lawyer gets most, the doctor gets a little, the driver gets next-to-nothing and spends all of the time going from the lawyer's office to the treatment mill to home.

I do not understand how these treatment mills make any money. What happens often in the settlement negotiations is that the lawyer is quite free with the doctor's money. He does not give up much of "his", though.

I see this all the time in Washington. Tesfaye the taxi driver and Abdullah the black car driver can give those brake pedals some _*majorly serious*_ workouts.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> There are lots of those terrible Uber drivers but from what I know doesn't matter what the case is rear end is your fault


Not always. No.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Bill Larsen said:


> There was an Uber driver in from of my son at a red light. When the light turned green the driver started to go and then abruptly slammed on the brakes and my son hit him. Didn't damage the Uber car but lots of damage to my son's car. The Uber passenger said at the scene she had no idea why he suddenly hit the brakes. I think the Uber driver is at fault because hitting the brakes for no reason is erratic driving. No police involvement, but they exchanged information. Opinions?


This is a major phonemenon in Chicago (I'm not originally from here). The light turns green, nothing in the way, no pedestrians, we all take off but it is GUARANTEED you're going to have to slam on the brakes after departing that green light for whatever reason.

I learned to never put anything on the seat of your car in this city. Groceries, computer bag, take-out food? It's going to go flying at least once on the way home.

Cab drivers here also and obviously drive like my grandmother who was born in 1899......they brake with their left foot. It's very common to see their brake lights while they're accelerating.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Bill Larsen said:


> My son got a statement from his passenger saying she "had no idea" why the guy suddenly hit his brakes, but she thought he was trying to change lanes, which is also illegal in the middle of an intersection.


Very, very possible.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> The light turns green, nothing in the way, no pedestrians, we all take off but it is GUARANTEED you're going to have to slam on the brakes after departing that green light for whatever reason.


(To the tune of _*My Favourite Things*_...................)

Brake lights at Green Lights and Two Miles an Hour;
Shithooks in Volvos who have no brain power;
A four-wheel-drive whackoff who plays with his dick.......
These are just some things that *will make me sick!*


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (To the tune of _*My Favourite Things*_...................)
> 
> Brake lights at Green Lights and Two Miles an Hour;
> Shithooks in Volvos who have no brain power;
> ...


Cute. But I'd replace Volvo with Subaru Outback. Even a pax commented about the Subaru Outback dilemma here (that particular one was trying to do a 32 point u-turn on a residential street with cars parked all along both sides).

And yeah, that's one of my biggest gripes in Chicago. The speed limit IS 30 mph on these surface streets (Ashland, Western, etc) but you'd be lucky to ever hit 19mph even in moderate traffic.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^......except that "Subaru Outback" does not fit the meter. Volvo does , and, Volvo drivers here tend to be clueless whackoffs.

I will have to come up with a subsequent verse that incorporates the Subaru Outback.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Most passengers are oblivious to everything that's not on their phone screen. Just because she didn't see what happened, doesn't mean she was paying attention
> 
> And better check your laws as well, lane changes are usually not "illegal" in the intersection, just frowned upon


Slamming on your brakes and turning anywhere you please unsafely is though and cab drivers do it all the time.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

L


Oh My said:


> Slamming on your brakes and turning anywhere you please unsafely is though and cab drivers do it all the time.


Along with parking in handicap spots and firelanes, middle of the road etc


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

> Along with parking in handicap spots and firelanes, middle of the road etc


I spoke to a cop here recently and he said they'd like to be pulling cabs over left/right but they don't have the manpower.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

If you can't stop in time then you are tailgating. People driving behind me hate my safe following distance despite going the same speed as the car in front of me. 
Next time you're being tailgated turn on your wipers and wash your windows and laugh as the person tailgating has to run their wipers. If you're really lucky they'll be driving a convertible.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Bill Larsen said:


> There was an Uber driver in from of my son at a red light. When the light turned green the driver started to go and then abruptly slammed on the brakes and my son hit him. Didn't damage the Uber car but lots of damage to my son's car......


This sounds so much like what a lot of people out there believe. That these are Uber cars. Meaning Uber-owned cars. And that the driver is an Uber employee. And since Uber is worth 50 billion dollars, it's the ideal car to get into an accident with to then claim that the other car was at fault. Because Uber would be doubly responsible: As the owner of the car, and as the employer of the driver that was at fault.

This reminds me of what I heard a woman say the other day at a social occasion. _Oh yeah, drivers get such a good deal with Uber. Uber gives them the cars to drive and the drivers pay for them by Uber taking a little bit of the money of the fares. _We all know that even in the Santander rip-off system it was not fantasyland for the drivers. You bet I corrected her....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

pizza guy said:


> If you can't stop in time then you are tailgating. People driving behind me hate my safe following distance despite going the same speed as the car in front of me.
> Next time you're being tailgated turn on your wipers and wash your windows and laugh as the person tailgating has to run their wipers. If you're really lucky they'll be driving a convertible.


Then you wait until they've _just_ finished wiping your washer fluid off their windshield and give them another squirt. And then again.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

pizza guy said:


> Next time you're being tailgated turn on your wipers and wash your windows and laugh as the person tailgating has to run their wipers. If you're really lucky they'll be driving a convertible.


The problem with that strategy is that most people are so moronic as drivers that they will not make the connection between getting water from your washer and them being too close to you. In their mind, that is the normal and correct distance.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I spoke to a cop here recently and he said they'd like to be pulling cabs over left/right but they don't have the manpower.


They will have to pull over the Uber drivers as well: U-turns without looking, pulling into a lane without signalling or looking, blowing lights, ignoring signs, yup the Uber drivers are doing it all........add to that hugging that GPS, with the result that they are paying no attention and run over more pedestrians in crosswalks (with pedestrian signals in their favour) than do the METRObus drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Slamming on your brakes and turning anywhere you please unsafely is though and cab drivers do it all the time.





Mr. T said:


> Along with parking in handicap spots and firelanes, middle of the road etc


You forgot to add Uber drivers to those who do it "all the time". They park in fire lanes, handicapped spots and stop in the middle of the street for no reason, except maybe to help a lawyer get rich.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They will have to pull over the Uber drivers as well: U-turns without looking, pulling into a lane without signalling or looking, blowing lights, ignoring signs, yup the Uber drivers are doing it all........add to that hugging that GPS, with the result that they are paying no attention and run over more pedestrians in crosswalks (with pedestrian signals in their favour) than do the METRObus drivers.


Earlier in the thread it was postulated that taxi drivers do all those bad things. If now Uber drivers and bus drivers are also guilty of the same things, then there are almost no good drivers left in DC !! Since when you go on a night like tonight to downtown DC every vehicle out there is either a taxi, an Uber car or a bus.......


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Your son was following too closely and not paying attention. He is at fault.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You forgot to add Uber drivers to those who do it "all the time". They park in fire lanes, handicapped spots and stop in the middle of the street for no reason, except maybe to help a lawyer get rich.


Yes, they do now. I agree. They used to be constantly moving though. Most of the Uber drivers in Chicago now are former cab drivers. Or the newbie females they're recruiting left/right.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You forgot to add Uber drivers to those who do it "all the time". They park in fire lanes, handicapped spots and stop in the middle of the street for no reason, except maybe to help a lawyer get rich.


I don't see it nearly as much as cabbies. And it's always uber drivers getting pulled over and crap for it, meanwhile that cabs can do whatever they want and get away with it


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> I don't see it nearly as much as cabbies. And it's always uber drivers getting pulled over and crap for it, meanwhile that cabs can do whatever they want and get away with it


Cabbies pay "da man" (in Chicago anyway). Uber doesn't......yet. The cab industry is still run by The Mob which is something Travis and his era will never grasp.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> I don't see it nearly as much as cabbies. And it's always uber drivers getting pulled over and crap for it, meanwhile that cabs can do whatever they want and get away with it


Yes we can. You should try it sometime.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

That brake job story was real.
I didn't sue- i was an immature young man with a vendetta.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> I don't see it nearly as much as cabbies. And it's always uber drivers getting pulled over and crap for it, meanwhile that cabs can do whatever they want and get away with it


It does not happen that way, here. I see more cabs pulled over than I do Uber drivers. I see plenty of Uber drivers pulling dumb stunts. What makes an UberX driver a fool for driving like that is this: the odds are good that he does not have proper insurance, especially if his vehicle bears D.C. licence plates. In the case of D.C., you can not even buy the proper insurance for rideshare. In the case of Maryland and Virginia, more than a few drivers fail to purchase the rideshare endorsement that is available in those states from certain companies. If the UberX driver does get into a collision, odds are that his insurance company will learn of it and drop him, even if it does not have to pay out in the particular collision.



Oh My said:


> Cabbies pay "da man" (in Chicago anyway).
> 
> Uber doesn't......yet. The cab industry is still run by The Mob which is something Travis and his era will never grasp.


 Some TNCs are bit slow when it come to Chicago, -eh? ...........or does "Da' Man" in Chicago want more than what some people are willing to pay? Another poster on another topic has confirmed that some TNC principals pay off and have been paying for some time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

uberdriver said:


> If bus drivers are also guilty of the same things, then
> 
> there are almost no good drivers left in DC !!


METRObus drivers have *been guilty *of the "same things" since it was D.C. Transit. Recall that a little while back, METRObus drivers were runningn over pedestrians in crosswalks, with a *WALK* signal in their favour at the rate of two per week. They killed and maimed a few bicyclists in the process. What METRO's "Drive Arrogant" training fails to take into account is the arrogant jaywalkers and bicyclists in the D.C. Area. They will keep going and dare you to hit them. Every once in a while, someone takes the dare. As METRObus drivers are trained to drive arrogantly, you have the rock and hard place of legend. Sadly for the arrogant jaywalker and bicyclist, they do not prove to be as "hard" as they had thought that they were. METRO teaches its drivers to drive arrogantly. It tells them that the bus is bigger/more massive than most things, therefore, everyone will get out of the bus' way. Yes, smart people will get out of the way of the METRObus, but "arrogant" precludes "smart". The only thing about which a METRObus driver need worry is a garbage truck. Both vehicles have approximately the same mass, but the garbage truck has the advantage of smelling bad.

"Good drivers" *LEFT* in D.C.? There were few enough from the beginnning? In the D.C. Area, you have three kinds of drivers: bad, VERY bad, and _*INCREDIBLY * _bad.....WAIT--I forgot a fourth category: Diplomats--worse than all of the others combined


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Remind your son to leave a 2-second gap ("one thousand one, one thousand two" not said/thought fast) between the car he is driving and the car in front of him. I.know other drivers will fill in the gap. Keeping that 2-second gap, even starting up at a red light, will give him room to stop.

There are some drivers who will brake hard if they believe the driver behind them is following too closely.

I have been through rear end accidents with four now adult.children. <sigh>


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Not trying to be a dick. But this story just doesn't add up, and seems like a witch hunt.


As mr T put it, "I smell, I smell, I smell BULLSHIT"


----------



## LaustinAustin (Jun 29, 2015)

Yup, you aren't going to win the accident lottery on this one dude. Your son is 100% at fault. The ONLY time I have seen this go "50/50" is when both are backing out of a parking space and collide. I have NEVER seen the front auto be "faulted".


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Rings true here, son following to close to hit the brakes in time and the guy he hits gets the blame. I'm sure little johnny is perfect, here is another participation trophy, I'll give them to you instead of trashing it if my kids get one.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

best to give your son advice, dont ride someone so close, anything could come up and you need stopping distance, my one beef with drivers in my area is almost all tailgate. in fact cops need to enforce this law better. i got rear ended at a stop light a few months ago.


----------



## wheremymoneyuber (Aug 15, 2015)

how the f did u teach ur son about life. get it over , he hit someone from behind.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

wheremymoneyuber said:


> how the f did u teach ur son about life. get it over , he hit someone from behind.


I could rear end 6 cabs a day in Chicago if I wasn't anticipating their every other jackass maneuver and I haven't been in a wreck since 1989. Get off this guys back.

Slamming on the breaks right after launching from a green light? They do it ALL the time and it's usually when a passenger tells them "No, I meant thataway!" or they're staring at their Uber device or, in the case of one I reported, reading the Koran lying on the passenger seat. They make it onto the Lake Shore Drive bike path at least once a day.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LaustinAustin said:


> Yup, you aren't going to win the accident lottery on this one dude. Your son is 100% at fault. The ONLY time I have seen this go "50/50" is when both are backing out of a parking space and collide. I have NEVER seen the front auto be "faulted".


I have and I sold insurance for 9 years.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Bill Larsen said:


> I think the Uber driver is at fault because hitting the brakes for no reason is erratic driving


The person who rear ended the car is at fault. Hitting the breaks for being a brain dead Uber driver doesn't matter. Not fair, I know. The law will say the person was following too closely.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> The person who rear ended the car is at fault. Hitting the breaks for being a brain dead Uber driver doesn't matter. Not fair, I know. The law will say the person was following too closely.


If the driver was rear-ended 3 other times in the past 24 months his insurance policy will most likely be cancelled. This I know.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bill Larsen said:


> There was an Uber driver in from of my son at a red light. When the light turned green the driver started to go and then abruptly slammed on the brakes and my son hit him. Didn't damage the Uber car but lots of damage to my son's car. The Uber passenger said at the scene she had no idea why he suddenly hit the brakes. I think the Uber driver is at fault because hitting the brakes for no reason is erratic driving. No police involvement, but they exchanged information. Opinions?


The driver may have seen something your son didn't like it appeared that a car was not slowing down as he entered the intersection. That's pretty common if he took off the second the light turned green.

A squirrel might have run across the road for all you know.

Tell your son to chalk it up to a learning experience and 
a. Don't follow too closely. 
b. Be careful taking off at lights and expect someone to run them causing YOU to get hit if you take off and have to stop or YOU to hit someone if they suddenly stop.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Bill Larsen said:


> There was an Uber driver in from of my son at a red light. When the light turned green the driver started to go and then abruptly slammed on the brakes and my son hit him. Didn't damage the Uber car but lots of damage to my son's car. The Uber passenger said at the scene she had no idea why he suddenly hit the brakes. I think the Uber driver is at fault because hitting the brakes for no reason is erratic driving. No police involvement, but they exchanged information. Opinions?


Your son might be lying to you. Maybe he was texting and rammed into the uber driver and didn't want to tell you that.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^......except that "Subaru Outback" does not fit the meter. Volvo does , and, Volvo drivers here tend to be clueless whackoffs.
> 
> I will have to come up with a subsequent verse that incorporates the Subaru Outback.


Chicks with mullets drive subarus.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

If your son rear ended someone at an intersection, it's your son's fault. A responsible driver pays attention to what is happening in front of their vehicle.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In Massachusetts this is called giving a "brake job".
> My "friend" (ok it was me) was driving a cab one night, about 25 years ago in downtown Boston.
> BMW next to me dumps a boatload of mcdonalds trash out the window on the street.
> I open my window- "hey pig, clean that up'" I yelled.
> ...


Same here it's a driver duty


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

Bill Larsen said:


> There was an Uber driver in from of my son at a red light. When the light turned green the driver started to go and then abruptly slammed on the brakes and my son hit him. Didn't damage the Uber car but lots of damage to my son's car. The Uber passenger said at the scene she had no idea why he suddenly hit the brakes. I think the Uber driver is at fault because hitting the brakes for no reason is erratic driving. No police involvement, but they exchanged information. Opinions?


Your son will be found at fault 99% of the time buuuuuuut, does the uber driver's insurance know he's driving for uber? Depending on the laws of where you live, the uber driver may be hiding this from the his insurance company. That would level the playing field.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Txting and driving, i see it all the time. Check your sons txt history against the time of the accident. If he erased it, you can request a paper copy from cell phone company.

And WTF does it has to do with the fact that it was an Uber driver??

What if it was a 7/11 driver? Would you make a post on 7/11 forums as well??

Get a belt and beat your son till he tells you the truth. Your parents beat you, now its time to pass down the tradition.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> If you can't stop in time then you are tailgating. People driving behind me hate my safe following distance despite going the same speed as the car in front of me.
> Next time you're being tailgated turn on your wipers and wash your windows and laugh as the person tailgating has to run their wipers. If you're really lucky they'll be driving a convertible.


Saw a driver do this in front of me, he got all the washer fluid on the bicyclist that was riding right behind him in the bike lane. I almost peed from laughing so hard.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

LarryA said:


> Not to sound rude or mean, your son need to quit tailgating!


Not only tailgaiting...but NEVER, EVER depend on the car in front of you...do your OWN driving. I believe this to be called "defensive" driving?


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Toby said:


> Your son will be found at fault 99% of the time buuuuuuut, does the uber driver's insurance know he's driving for uber? Depending on the laws of where you live, the uber driver may be hiding this from the his insurance company. That would level the playing field.


what does whether the Uber drivers insurance knows or doesn't know or whatever the case may be have anything to do with this guys son hitting another car from behind. I love how you cab and limo drivers turn anything around to fit your own agenda. Not that it would matter anyway, still this guy's sons fault still his insurance company would have to pay even if the Uber driver's insurance doesn't know or even prohibits driving for Uber. Does not matter. Damaged Property is damaged property, and before you try to use that asinine argument that "well he shouldn't even be on the road because he isn't allowed to drive for commercial purposes" blah blah blah, it doesn't matter. Just like when you hit a driver that has no insurance, suspended license, if its your fault, your insurance still has to pay no matter what.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Cab drivers here also and obviously drive like my grandmother who was born in 1899......they brake with their left foot. It's very common to see their brake lights while they're accelerating.


Oh, I dislike this VERY much! Very annoying to be driving down the street, only to have some nimrod (doesn't have to be a cabbie) riding his/her brakes, not realizing that a) they are prematurely wearing their brake pads, and b) their brake lights *ARE CONSTANTLY FLICKERING IN MY FACE!*


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Saw a driver do this in front of me, he got all the washer fluid on the bicyclist that was riding right behind him in the bike lane. I almost peed from laughing so hard.


Great idea! No problem with the rare good bicyclists, but c'mon you can move into the empty buslane for 5 seconds while I pass.


----------

